# [SOLVED] Excel documents won't open only blank grey screen



## OHgirl0728

Thanks in advance for any help you can offer.ray:
I am having trouble opening excel from the document. If I navigate to 'My documents\folder\excel spreadsheet:

It won't open. The office assistant shows up, I click OK and then the spreadsheet doesn't appear. I am left with a blank grey screen with toolbars at the top.

I receive a message "Windows cannot find 'C:\Documents and settings\Michael\my documents\Businessrecords\money\2007 records\2007.1schedCwrkbk.xls' Make sure that you typed the name correctlyand then try again"

1st, I didn't type a name I clicked on the icon. 2nd I can't tell why it can't find a document that is clearly there. This happens with all of my excel documents. Did I delete an important system file by mistake?

If I go to the start menu and open excel. Then select "file" and "open" and then navigate through the drop down menu to the same exact file, it seems to open ok. 

I am worried about this because I have to use this program daily.

Thanks 
OHgirl


----------



## Glaswegian

*Re: Excel documents won't open only blank grey screen*

Hi

Have a look here

http://www.officearticles.com/excel/no_worksheet_appears_in_microsoft_excel.htm


----------



## OHgirl0728

*Re: Excel documents won't open only blank grey screen*

I feel silly... Thank you soooo much for your help. This really eases my mind.
OHgirl


----------



## m2e2

*Re: Excel documents won't open only blank grey screen*

Great suggestion using uncheck "Ignore other applications" !ray:


----------



## hecatombehot

*Re: Excel documents won't open only blank grey screen*

That was a cool solution!!!, I got the same problem.


----------



## deebeesss

*Re: Excel documents won't open only blank grey screen*

I have the same problem but what is the fix for 2007 Excel?


----------



## deebeesss

*Re: Excel documents won't open only blank grey screen*

In Excel 2007, I've tried clicking the office button, excel options, advanced, and under general the 'ignore other aps' was unchecked - so that didn't work.

Does anyone know something else I can try to fix excel 2007 so that double clicking my excel 2007 files will stop leading to a blank/gray screen?


----------



## deebeesss

*Re: Excel documents won't open only blank grey screen*

I've been looking around and searching for an answer online and I've tried two possible solutions - the one I posted previously and this:

Start
Run
excel /unregserver
excel /regserver

Neither of these has solved my problem but one of these may help someone else. 

Specifically, my problem is whenever I double click one of my excel 2007 files, Excel opens as a blank/gray screen. I open many excel files each day and this is really frustrating. :upset:

If you can solve my problem I would be so happy! :heartlove

ray:


----------



## Zazula

*Re: Excel documents won't open only blank grey screen*

Does this help? http://www.techsupportforum.com/f57/unable-to-open-excel-2007-documents-168818.html#post2154383


----------



## deebeesss

*Re: Excel documents won't open only blank grey screen*

Zazula,

Thank you for the link - this solution posted by rahul.gandhi was the one that fixed my problem!

XOXO ray:


There is a very simple fix for this.

1. Open Excel
2. Click the Microsoft button (Round button top left)
3. Click on the Excel Options button
4. Select Add-ins on the left menu
5. At the bottom of the screen make sure the pull-down window says excel add-ins
6. Click Go
7. Enable the look-up wizard
8. Put a check mark beside Lookup Wizard
9. Click OK

Please Note:
In some cases, Microsoft might mention that the add-on is not installed and ask if you want to install it. Select Yes and let it run through the installation. When it is finished, you will not get a confirmation, but the installation window will be gone.


----------



## Zazula

*Re: Excel documents won't open only blank grey screen*

Glad to hear that solved your issue, deebeesss! :smile:


----------

